# Lowe's Creative Ideas magazine is out... w/ H'ween.



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lowe's Creative Ideas magazine is out... w/ H'ween. Mine gets delivered to my home... free. 

Plus, the Lowe's near me, has H'ween out. 

Don't forget: those w/ military I.D. get 10% off your purchase. Just show your I.D. (active duty/ retired/ dependent) at the register. Not much; but it adds up. 

The magazine:

http://lowescreativeideas.com/extras.aspx#lcianchor


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info CC! I liked the idea for the Halloween Pumpkin Pillars. I'll make them for my dripping candles to sit on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We get this magazine year round. It always has a good variety of affordable projects.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. How do you get it delivered to your house?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

scareme said:


> Thanks for sharing. How do you get it delivered to your house?


There's a way to subscribe on that site.  Lowe's has a variety of magazines; for kitchens, for outdoors, etc..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the link to the subscription page, Scareme - free stuff is my favorite Scroll down the page to where they list the print publications and you'll want to select "Lowe's Creative Ideas for Home and Garden".

https://www.lowes.com/webapp/wcs/st...onCmd?storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051


----------

